# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  कारों की दुनिया A से लेकर Z तक (सिर्फ़ भारत में उपलब्ध कारें)

## groopji

*मै इस सूत्र में भारत में बिक्री के लिए उपलब्ध कारों के लिए बताउंगा इनके बारे में हर तरह की बातें बताने की कोशिश करूंगा*

----------


## groopji

*सबसे पहले शुरुआत होती है Aston Martin से 

कम्पनी की स्थापना 1913 में हुइ थी। ये कम्पनी लक्सरी स्पोर्ट्स कार बनाती है कम्पनी के संस्थापक 	Lionel Martin तथा Robert Bamford थे कम्पनी का मुख्य आफ़िस यूनाइटेड किंग़डम में स्थित है।*

----------


## groopji

*सबसे पहले मैं Aston Martin से शुरुआत करता हूं 15 अप्रेल 2011 को इस कम्पनी ने भारतीय बाजार में अपने 5 माडल के साथ प्रवेश किया जिनकी कीमत 1 करोड रुपये से 20 करोड रुपये तक है। सबसे पहले मैं इस कम्पनी की सबसे गरीब Aston Martin DB9 6 L V12 ( शुरुआती माडल ) माडल के बारे में बताउंगा जिसकी कीमत 1 करोड रुपए है।

*

----------


## groopji

*इस कार में 48 वाल्व, v12 5935cc पावरफ़ुल इन्जन लगा हुआ हैं जो इसे 470 bhp की पावर 6000 rpm पर देती है और इसका टार्क (torque) 600Nm तथा rpm 5000 होता है ( सफ़ारी तथा इन्नोवा जैसी गाडियों में 2500cc से 3000ccके इन्जन होते है) 
पेट्रोल से चलने वाली इस कार की अधिकतम गति 306 किलोमीटर प्रतिघण्टा है 0 से 100 किलोमीटर प्रतिघण्टा की रफ़्तार पकडने के लिए इसे मात्र 4.8 सेकण्ड लगते हैं

इसके दो माडल उपलब्ध हैं
Aston Martin DB9 Coupe  
Aston Martin DB9 Volante*

----------


## groopji

*इस गाडी के कुछ चित्र देखिए*

----------


## groopji

-----------======

----------


## groopji

----------------------

----------


## groopji

----------------------

----------


## groopji

-----------------------

----------


## marwariladka

दोस्त मुझे AUDI के बारे में जानन है....

----------


## groopji

*चित्रों के बाद अब Aston Martin DB9 माडल की विशेषताओं और फ़ीचर से परिचय हो जाए
Engine Type -----------------------Front mid-mounted engine 

Engine Description-----------------All alloy quad overhead cam V12 

Engine Displacement(cc)-----------5935 

No. of Cylinders--------------------12 

Maximum Power-------------------470 bhp / 477 PS) @ 6000rpm 

Maximum Torque ----------------- 600 Nm (443 lb ft) at 5000 rpm  (टार्क के बारे में कम समझता हूं अगर कोइ सदस्य बताना चाहे तो स्वागत है)

Valves Per Cylinder -----------------48 

Compression Ratio-------------------10.9:1*

----------


## groopji

> दोस्त मुझे AUDI के बारे में जानन है....


*मित्र सर्वप्रथम सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद 

 सभी कारों के बारे में मैं अंग्रेजी वर्णमाला के हिसाब से शुरुआत कर रहा हूं Aston Martin का ये पहला माडल है इसके बाद 4 माडल और हैं तत्पश्चात AUDI  का विवरण दूंगा आशा है आप सूत्र में नियमित रूप से पधारते रहेंगे 

AUDI A4 सीरिज जो कि एक बेसिक माडल है उसके भी पेट्रोल और डीजल में 5 वेरिएण्ट हैं तथा इसकी 9 सीरीज अपने विभिन्न वेरिएण्ट के साथ उपलब्ध हैं जिनकी कीमत 27 लाख रुपये से डेढ करोड रुपये तक है जल्द ही उनका विवरण इसी सूत्र में दूंगा।*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*जानकारी से भरपूर सूत्र 
मित्र कम्पेरिजन भी करके बताये बीच बीच में इससे सुविधा होगी कार लेने वालों को की कौन सी गाड़ी ले 
सूत्र के लिए रेप +
:salut::salut::salut:
*

----------


## suresh mate

bahot hi shandar sutra.shukriya groopgi.asha kare ke ye sutra superhit ho.torque is the force that tends to rotate or turn things.you generate the torque when engine apply a force to move a vehicle.

----------


## John69

> *इस कार में 48 वाल्व, v12 5935cc पावरफ़ुल इन्जन लगा हुआ हैं जो इसे 470 bhp की पावर 6000 rpm पर देती है और इसका टार्क (torque) 600Nm तथा rpm 5000 होता है ( सफ़ारी तथा इन्नोवा जैसी गाडियों में 2500cc से 3000ccके इन्जन होते है) 
> पेट्रोल से चलने वाली इस कार की अधिकतम गति 306 किलोमीटर प्रतिघण्टा है 0 से 100 किलोमीटर प्रतिघण्टा की रफ़्तार पकडने के लिए इसे मात्र 4.8 सेकण्ड लगते हैं
> 
> इसके दो माडल उपलब्ध हैं
> Aston Martin DB9 Coupe  
> Aston Martin DB9 Volante*





> *चित्रों के बाद अब Aston Martin DB9 माडल की विशेषताओं और फ़ीचर से परिचय हो जाए
> Engine Type -----------------------Front mid-mounted engine 
> 
> Engine Description-----------------All alloy quad overhead cam V12 
> 
> Engine Displacement(cc)-----------5935 
> 
> No. of Cylinders--------------------12 
> 
> ...




*कितना देती है*    :question::question:

----------


## John69

*मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है | इसे गति देते रहें | 
धन्यवाद !!!*

----------


## groopji

*इस कार में 6 गीयर होते हैं और यह एक मेनुअल गीयर वाली कार है

इस कार में रियर व्हील ड्राइव होती है इसका मतलब ये कार पीछे के पहिए से चलती है ( सामान्यत: कारें फ़्रण्ट व्हील ड्राइव होती हैं)

इस कार में आधुनिकतम इलेक्ट्रानिक पावर स्टेयरिंग होता है

चार सीटों वाली इस कार में सिर्फ़ दो दरवाजे होते हैं

ये कार पूरी तरह से आयातित होती है भारत में इसका विक्रय होता है

इसमे लगने वाला एक टायर Bridgestone Potenza लगभग 18000/- रुपये का आता है

पेट्रोल से चलने वाली इस कार का शहर में एवरेज 5 किलोमीटर प्रति लीटर तथा हाइवे पर 8 किलोमीटर प्रतिलीटर है।

इस कार का फ़्यूल टैंक 80 लीटर का होता है





*

----------


## groopji

*अब इस कार में उपलब्ध फ़ीचर्स की बात हो जाए इस तालिका में जहां हां लिखा हुआ है वो सुविधा उपलब्ध है और जहां नही लिखा है वो उपलब्ध नही है


सुविधाएं जो उपलब्ध हैं --
पावर स्टीयरिंग ------------------------हां
पावर विण्डो फ़्रण्ट (आगे) ---------------- हां
पावर विण्डो रियर (पीछे) ---------------- हां
आटोमेटिक क्लाइमेट कण्ट्रोल ------------- हां
एयर क्वालिटी कन्ट्रोल ------------------ हां
रिमोट ट्रंक ओपनर --------------------- हां
रिमोट फ़्यूल टैंक ओपनर ---------------- हां
कम फ़्यूल की चेतावनी ----------------- हां
एसेसरीज पावर आउटलेट ---------------- हां
ट्रंक लाइट --------------------------- हां
वैनेटी मिरर -------------------------- हां
रियर रीडिंग लैंप ---------------------- हां
रियर सीट हेडरेस्ट --------------------- हां
रियर सीट सेन्टर आर्मरेस्ट -------------- हां
हाइट एडजेस्टेबल फ़्रण्ट सीट बेल्ट ---------- हां
कप होल्डर फ़्रण्ट ---------------------- हां
कप होल्डर रियर --------------------- हां
रियर A/C वेन्ट्स -------------------- हां
हीटेड सीट फ़्रण्ट --------------------- हां
हीटेड सीट रियर --------------------- हां
सीट लुमियर सपोर्ट ------------------ हां
मल्टी फ़ंक्शन स्टेयरिंग --------------- हां
क्रूज कण्ट्रोल ----------------------- हां
पार्किंग सेन्सर ---------------------- हां*

----------


## groopji

*अब आन्तरिक सुविधा और साज सज्जा के बारे में एक नजर
 एयर कण्डीशनर ------------------------ हां
हीटर --------------------------------- हां
एडजेस्टेबल स्टीयरिंग कालम --------------- हां
टेकोमीटर (अगर कोइ सदस्य इसकी हिन्दी में व्याख्या करे तो स्वागत है) नही
इलेक्ट्रोनिक मल्टी-ट्रिपमीटर ---------------- हां
लेदर सीट ----------------------------- हां
फ़ेब्रिक अपहोलेस्ट्री ----------------------- हां
लेदर स्टीयरिंग व्हील --------------------- हां
ग्लव कम्पार्टमेंट ------------------------ हां
डिजिटल घडी -------------------------- हां
टेम्प्रेचर डिस्प्ले ------------------------ हां
सिगरेट लाइटर ------------------------ हां
डिजिटल ओडोमीटर -------------------- हां
*

----------


## groopji

*इस कार के कुछ बाहरी सामान्य फ़ीचर
एडजेस्टेबल हेडलाइट्स ------------- हां
फ़ोग लाइट (फ़्रण्ट) ------------- हां
फ़ोग लाइट (रियर) ------------- हां
पावर एडजेस्टेबल एक्स्टेरियर रियर व्यू मिरर ------------- हां
मेनुअली एडजेस्टेबल एक्स्टेरियर रियर व्यू मिरर ---------- नही
इलेक्ट्रिक फ़ोल्डिंग रियर व्यू मिरर ------------------------ हां
रेन सेन्सिंग वाइपर --------------------------------------- हां
रियर विण्डो वाइपर --------------------------------------- नही
रियर विण्डो वाशर --------------------------------------- नहीं
रियर विण्डो डिफ़ोगर ------------------------------------- हां
व्हील कवर ---------------------------------------------- नही
अलाय व्हील -------------------------------------------- हां
पावर एण्टीना ------------------------------------------- नही
टिन्टेड ग्लास ------------------------------------------ हां
रियर स्पायलर ------------------------------------------ हां
रिमूवेबल / कन्वर्टेबल टाप  --------------------------- नही
रुफ़ कैरियर ------------------------------------------ नही
सन रूफ़ -------------------------------------------- नही
मून रुफ़ --------------------------------------------- नही
साइड स्टेपर ---------------------------------------- नही
आउटसाइड रियर व्यू मिरर ------------------------- हां
टर्न इण्डीकेटर्स ------------------------------------- हां
*

----------


## groopji

*Aston Martin DB9 6 L V12  मे मनोरंजन हेतु सामान्य फ़ीचर
कैसेट प्लेयर -------------------------------------- नहीं
सीडी प्लेयर ------------------------------------- नही
सीडी चेन्जर ----------------------------------------- हां
 डीवीडी प्लेयर -------------------------------------- हां
रेडियो  --------------------------------------- हां
आडियो सिस्टम रिमोट कण्ट्रोल --------------- हां
स्पीकर फ़्रण्ट ------------------------------ हां	
स्पीकर रियर ---------------------------- हां
*

----------


## groopji

*Aston Martin DB9 6 L V12 में उपलब्ध सेफ़्टी फ़ीचर्स 
एण्टी लाक ब्रेकिंग सिस्टम ----------------- हां
ब्रेक असिस्ट (अगर कोइ सदस्य इसकी हिन्दी में व्याख्या करे तो स्वागत है) -- हां
सेण्ट्रल लाकिंग ---------------------------- हां
पावर डोर लाक्स ---------------------------- हां
चाइल्ड सेफ़्टी लाक्स -------------------- हां
एण्टी थेफ़्ट अलार्म ----------------------------- हां
ड्राइवर एयरबैग --------------------------- हां
पैसेन्जर एयरबैग -------------------------- हां
साइड एयरबैग (फ़्रण्ट) -------------------- हां
 साइड एयर बैग (रियर) ----------------- नहीं
 डे एण्ड नाइट रियर व्यू मिरर ---------- हां
 पैसेन्जर साइड रियर व्यू मिरर -------- हां
 नियोन हेडलेम्प्स --------------------- हां
हेलोजन हेडलेम्प्स -------------------- नही
रियर सीट बेल्ट्स -------------------- हां
सीट बेल्ट वार्निंग -------------------- हां
डोर अजर वार्निंग ------------------- हां
साइड इम्पेक्ट बीम्स --------------- हां
फ़्रण्ट इम्पेक्ट बीम्स ---------------- हां
ट्रेक्शन कण्ट्रोल -------------------- हां
एडजेस्टेबल सीट्स ----------------- हां
की-लेस एण्ट्री --------------------- हां
टायर प्रेशर मानीटर --------------- हां
 व्हीकर स्टेबिलिटी कण्ट्रोल सिस्टम -- हां
इन्जन इम्मोबिलाइजर -------------- हां
क्रेश सेन्सर ------------------------ हां
सेन्ट्रली माउण्टेड फ़्यूल टैंक  ------- हां
इन्जन चेक वार्निंग ------------------ हां*

----------


## groopji

*इसके अलावा इस कार में और भी ऐसे फ़ीचर हैं जो इसे सामान्य कारों से अलग करते हैं उसके बारे में मैं आगे बताउंगा*

----------


## groopji

** इसका इन्टीरियर बेहतरी लेदर इण्टीरियर है।
* सभी लक्जरी कारों की तरह इसमें भी इलेक्ट्रानिक एडजस्टेबल सीट हैं।
* सीट और बाहरी मिरर तीन पोजिशन में मेमोरी में सेव किए जा सकते है (बार बार सीट एडजेस्ट करने की जरूरत नही।
* ट्रिप कम्प्यूटर कार का एक फ़ीचर है जो आपकी दैनिक यात्रा, या फ़िर अन्य यात्रा का शेड्यूल सेव कर सकता है।
* कार मे आटोमेटिक टेम्प्रेचर कन्ट्रोल की सुविधा है
* कार में हीटेड सीट लुमियर सपोर्ट के साथ उपलब्ध हैं यानि पीठ की सिकाइ और रीढ की हड्डी को आराम यात्रा के दौरान।
* टायर का प्रेशर भी कार की स्क्रीन पर दिखाइ देता है।
* डायनामिक स्टेबलिटी कण्ट्रोल तथा इमरजेन्सी ब्रेक असिस्ट  जो कि कार को किसी भी स्पीड से '0' की स्पीड पर आने में मात्र 2.5 से 4 सेकण्ड लगाता है।


कार को कस्टमाइज करने के लिए बाहर ब्राइट फ़िनिश ग्रिल लगाइ जा सकती है, इसके अलावा फ़्रण्ट पार्किंग सेन्सर, धूम्रपान करने वालों के लिए स्मोकर्स पैक, स्पोर्ट्स पैक, ट्रैकिंग डिवाइस, मैचिंग वुड डोर ट्रिम, स्पेशल फ़र्स्ट एड किट भी लगवाइ जा सकती है*

----------


## groopji

> *जानकारी से भरपूर सूत्र 
> मित्र कम्पेरिजन भी करके बताये बीच बीच में इससे सुविधा होगी कार लेने वालों को की कौन सी गाड़ी ले 
> सूत्र के लिए रेप +
> :salut::salut::salut:
> *



*बहुत अच्छा सुझाव है मित्र 

इस कार की कीमत के हिसाब से बात करें तो पोर्श करेरा जो कि पावर और पर्फ़ारमेन्स में इसके समकक्ष है, साथ ही आडी R8 FSI quattro (2 सीटर),  मर्सीडीज CL-Class 500, मर्सीडीज SL-Class SL 500 (2 सीटर) इस कार के बेहतरीन विकल्प हो सकते हैं।*

----------


## coolmanofindia

mast hai bhai pls contune...



> *बहुत अच्छा सुझाव है मित्र 
> 
> इस कार की कीमत के हिसाब से बात करें तो पोर्श करेरा जो कि पावर और पर्फ़ारमेन्स में इसके समकक्ष है, साथ ही आडी R8 FSI quattro (2 सीटर), मर्सीडीज CL-Class 500, मर्सीडीज SL-Class SL 500 (2 सीटर) इस कार के बेहतरीन विकल्प हो सकते हैं।*

----------


## amol05

*१ गाड़ी श्रदा भव से आश्रम में पंहुचा दो .......

किस्ते भरवा देंगे ................

अभी की भरने के लिये पैसे नहीं है ..................

बधाई हो नयी गाडियों  के सूत्र की .................*

----------


## The Flyer

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त काफी सराहनीय कार्य है आपका

----------


## jai 123

मित्र कोई ऐसी गाडीयाँ भी बताए जो हमारी पहुच मे हो डीजल वर्शन मे सस्ती कारो कि व्याख्या करने का कष्ट करे
धन्यवाद
अच्छे सुत्र कि बधाई

----------

